# LCR Fresh Wed 17th



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Late notice, but here we go anyway.

I'll be launching from the boat shed on Lane Cove River at approx 10.30 am Wed 17th. Southerly change probably isn't going to help, but who cares. I need to get out. (see post in off topic).

Cheers, Steve.


----------

